# Another acrylic question



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

So I have need of some acrylic for some projects I have to build. I have talked to a couple of acrylic places, and the one with the best price per sheet was EM Plastics.

However, when I sent in the cut sheet for the cuts I need, the guy told me that their saws weren't accurate enough to make the cuts and it would have to be sent out for cutting. Not accurate enough to cut mainly 12x12" panels when your website says you can custom cut to any size, and provides a form to fill in for custom orders? I don't understand.

Then, I was emailed a price for the cutting. The cost of cutting is *HIGHER* than the cost of the 4x8' sheet of acrylic! Does this makes sense to anyone?

So, not sure what to do with this now as they are the best price per sheet, but no way I am paying that high of a cutting charge. Advice/thoughts?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nevermind, worked out a better deal and will be picking up the acrylic this Friday.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

No place will make custom cuts for you, they all make rough cuts, it is the same with any wood working. If you want it to be 100% accurate you'll pay a premium. 1/16th of a inch out on a single cut can be difference of project working and not working, do you think they really want to take that responsibility? Nope, thus they'll say its not accurate, and it turns into buyer beware

Just curious as to prices you got per sheet, I had 4x8 quoted to me at $219 for 3/8 and $299 for 1/2" about 6 months ago


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Plastic works abbotsford is all I have to say


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Acrylic is one of those materials that went through the roof in pricing in the last few years being a petroleum product and all. When I had my sump built a couple months ago my sheet of 5/8" was close to 400.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

1/4" sheet is around $150.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Plastic works abbotsford is all I have to say


Will have to check them out


----------

